# Bentley and Charly



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Yesterday a girl from the german chiforum came to visit us with her chiboy Charly.
Bentley and him LOVED each other. It was so much fun watching them... Here a few pics...


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Those are adorable nadine  I bet it makes you want another as it is so much fun too see them play :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww i love it when you see them playing i like, i think is the 2nd pic where they look as if they are giving each other a cuddle.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes..it really looked like they are in love :wink: 
The even stood up and danced...that was really cute.

But you guys are right. When I saw them play so sweet...and when the both went everywhere where I went...gosh that felt good :lol: I could amagine to get another one. 
But IF then in a year or so...so my smallest (Jonah) is older. He´ll be two and then I might talk my husband into getting another one :wink: 

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol good luck with that :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how fun!!! It looks like Bentley really enjoyed having a playmate.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh my thats looks like fun!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh, how fun for both of them! And for you and your friend too. Good thing they're not the same color or you'd never know where one left off and the other one began in that 2nd pic. Looks like a big chi hug. :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww great fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

How wonderful for you and Bentley to have made new friends..they look like they are having a ball together !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They looked like they did love eachother!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

like long lost brothers lol.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Looks like they were having a terrific time. Nice to have friends :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

How cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww they look so cute together !! i bet they had pure fun 

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are great pictures!! Looks like they are great buddies!!! :lol:


----------

